# Best way to get parts for old model kits??



## knightkrawler (Feb 14, 2010)

What is the best way to get parts for an old model kit?

I have a 1/25th Knight Rider 2000 by AMT/Ertl and the part I need is the small 'sensor'. It's a very small red piece of clear plastic that broke while in box.

Any ideas would be appreciated, Thanks for your time!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

If you have all the pieces, glue them back together very carefully. I had the moulded in version that you had to paint. If it's too badly damaged, you can lay out the pieces, and make a tracing. Make a scratch (made) version of it, then recast it in clear, then paint the backside of it to match the original. If this all sounds like too much - take a picture of it. If someone here does casting, maybe they can make a new one for you.


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

I recently picked up some Testors clear drying window glue- the package said it could also be used to make windows- since it drys clear.

I found it at HobbyTown USA. You should be able to find some there or maybe Hobby Lobby.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Dyonisis said:


> If you have all the pieces, glue them back together very carefully. I had the moulded in version that you had to paint. If it's too badly damaged, you can lay out the pieces, and make a tracing. Make a scratch (made) version of it, then recast it in clear, then paint the backside of it to match the original. If this all sounds like too much - take a picture of it. If someone here does casting, maybe they can make a new one for you.


Yep that sounds like the best and cheapiest way to fix your problem. The last one would be to buy the same kit on EVILBAY.

Good luck

Steph


----------

